# catfishing



## aanr (Mar 10, 2008)

Where is a good place to go catfishing that you can drive to and sit on the bank and fish. I live in Pensacola.

Thanks


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Beck's Lake, in Cantonment, might be a good choice. It's not off the main river, but you can fish the lake from the bank. Never fished it myself, but have seen people before when I put in there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

quintette landing its of quintette road, ther is a dock u can fish off of and plenty of catfish and its free


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

steve's catfish farm in walnut hill...


----------

